
Museum of Endangered Sounds - protomyth
http://savethesounds.info/
======
Zecc
The whole site is just a frame around
[http://mrgory.info/sm/](http://mrgory.info/sm/)

------
shade23
Love the concept,but a simpler website would have really helped you know.The
USP of this website is the sound.The cursor based shadow effects are not
exactly needed and all the other visual treats are not really helpful while
selecting tiles

------
david-given
Hmm. There's a complete screen dump in the ZX Spectrum sound.

Can anyone suggest a Spectrum emulator which will run on Linux for decoding
this? I've found plenty for Windows...

~~~
denzil
World of Spectrum [1] has the biggest list of ZX Spectrum emulators I know.
Most of emulators support tape images, but I'm not sure about tools for
converting audio to tape images.

[1]
[http://www.worldofspectrum.org/faq/emulators/emulators.htm](http://www.worldofspectrum.org/faq/emulators/emulators.htm)

------
harel
Are these 33 sounds the only endangered sounds? It feels a bit sparse for a
effort spanning multiple years...

------
akurilin
Love it, the ICQ sound brings me back.

